# Peroni Recipe.



## Brisfox (2/4/09)

Has anyone one got a good recipe for something like Peroni.I"m pretty new to this so nothing to complex.

Thaks.

Bris.


----------



## seemax (2/4/09)

Kit or extract?

Kit - any light low hopped lager kit, ideally with a clean lager yeast, then maybe some saaz hops for aroma.

Extract - lightest unhopped malt, and maybe 30IBU of saaz at a guess, maybe W34/70 lager yeast?

It really needs a lager yeast to produce a clean dry beer.


----------



## Supra-Jim (2/4/09)

Hi Brisfox,

Can't vouch for it's accuracy, but this should get you in the ball park

* 1 can Coopers Canadian Blonde
* 1kg LDME
* 12g Saaz @ 5 mins
* Saflager S-23

Ferment at 12deg.

Bring 2 litres of water to the boil, add 200g of LDME (light dried malt extract) and once thats all dissolved, throw in your 12g of Saaz and boil for 5 mins. Then follow your normal procedure for putting together a kit, make up to a total volume of maybe 20 litres.

Being a lager you'll really need to find a way to ferment it cool, as this is the way lager yeast work. Bring the temp back up to 18 deg for 2 days once fermentation is complete (approx -3 weeks, but always be guided by your hydrometer). Then chill the lot down to 0-2 deg for 2 weeks (one month is better) before bottling.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Brisfox (2/4/09)

Thanks fellas I"ll give that one a go Jim. I"ve no probolems with the cooling,I"ve got a bar fridge with one of those stats.Just bought another fementer as well from Bunnings so I can do an ale and a lager type.
Let you know how I go.

Bris.


----------



## cdbrown (2/4/09)

I've done an all extract one trying for a generic euro lager

3kg LDME
0.3kg Dex
30g Tettnang and 20g Saaz @ 45mins
15g Saaz @ 30mins
15g Saaz @ 5mins

Beersmith gives OG 1.053 and FG 1.013 for 23L ABV 5.1%. Mine came out to 1.057 - 1.013 so I'm guessing only 21-22L or slightly off OG reading. Got kegged last Saturday so not tasted it yet.


----------



## Brisfox (2/4/09)

cdbrown said:


> I've done an all extract one trying for a generic euro lager
> 
> 3kg LDME
> 0.3kg Dex
> ...



Is an extract the next step to take when you have got the hang of kits?


----------



## MarkBastard (2/4/09)

Brisfox said:


> Is an extract the next step to take when you have got the hang of kits?



Yes, but they're really no harder than kits + hops. You just need more hops. They'll typically cost more though.

You don't 'need' to learn using kits before you move to extract brews, but if you want to there's no problem with that.


----------



## Brisfox (2/4/09)

And I suppose theres slightly more equipment involved.I can see me getting hooked on this brewing thing.


----------



## cdbrown (2/4/09)

I just found it easier to make a recipe without relying on a kit as the base malt. The only equipment you need is probably a bigger brew pot as you'll be boiling larger amounts of dry malt and cleaning up a boil over isn't fun.

The next step up from kits is probably steeping with specialty grains.


----------



## MarkBastard (2/4/09)

Brisfox said:


> And I suppose theres slightly more equipment involved.I can see me getting hooked on this brewing thing.



yeah maybe a bigger stock pot, go grab the 20L Big W stock pot for $12 ASAP!!! Best value ever.


----------



## Reon (2/4/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> yeah maybe a bigger stock pot, go grab the 20L Big W stock pot for $12 ASAP!!! Best value ever.



Just got the wife to get me one today. 19L. Extracts here I com.... still have 5 Kits in the cupboard though.


----------



## MarkBastard (2/4/09)

Reon said:


> Just got the wife to get me one today. 19L. Extracts here I com.... still have 5 Kits in the cupboard though.



use it to make kits and bits.

Chuck the kit in the pot with water to boil off the kit flavour, then add your sugars or brew enhancers to the boil too, and add finishing hops. Have a search for kits and bits.


----------



## Reon (2/4/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> use it to make kits and bits.
> 
> Chuck the kit in the pot with water to boil off the kit flavour, then add your sugars or brew enhancers to the boil too, and add finishing hops. Have a search for kits and bits.



Thanks. Will do. I have a few coopers bitters I picked up on special been wondering what to do with.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

Reon said:


> Thanks. Will do. I have a few coopers bitters I picked up on special been wondering what to do with.



Reon,

Coopers bitter! Bit of fav that one. Great Lawnmower Beer!

1 x Can of CB goop
1kg LDME
250gr Carapils steeped 70c for 30mins
Boil 8lts 30mins add LDME
IIRC
15 grams each of Cluster and Nuggets 15min
15 grams each of Cluster and Nuggets 0mins
S05 @ 18C

Smash down cold as ice after a hard days work!


----------



## Reon (2/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Reon,
> 
> Coopers bitter! Bit of fav that one. Great Lawnmower Beer!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will try that. Will get carrapils to steep and one other steeping grain. Can you recommend any lighter ones?


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

Reon said:


> Thanks. Will try that. Will get carrapils to steep and one other steeping grain. Can you recommend any lighter ones?



Carapils are as light as they come 2 to 5 EBC IIRC. But you could try Carahell, Caramber or Carared for colour and flavour. Go to CB's website and do some reading up on the different specialty malts.


----------

